
Free Software Foundation, freedom-respecting videoconferencing for members - gtsnexp
https://www.fsf.org/news/free-software-foundation-announces-freedom-respecting-videoconferencing-for-its-associate-members
======
gtsnexp
bye bye Zoom!

